
Show HN: CV Compiler for PMs – Fine-tune your PM resume in no time - Lexandrit
https://cvcompiler.com/pm
======
Lexandrit
Unlike software engineers or designers who have numerous resources, (GitHub,
Dribble, Behance, etc.), at their disposal to showcase their skills and
expertise, product managers, in most cases, must rely on their resumes.

That's what inspired our team to build CV Compiler, PM version. The app finds
weak spots in resumes, and suggests immediate personalized improvements, with
examples.

Curious to hear your feedback on it.

